# Buying and insuring a car/motorcycle as a non-resident



## orange1290 (Sep 15, 2019)

Hi,
I plan to buy a house in Portugal but not spend more than 6 months in the country each year for the first 2 years. So basically, I will be an EU citizen who is tax resident outside of Portugal in another EU country during these 2 years. I will need to buy a car/motorcycle to use during these 2 years for the 6 months that I am in Portugal, I will have an address (a house). Is this possible or do I have to be a tax resident (maybe via NHR) to do this?

I'm aware that I can get my fiscal number within a few days of my first visit, will this and my new address (when I buy a house) be enough to buy and insure a vehicle?

Thanks for your replies.


----------

